# So I finally did a Soil test, now what?



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

So I finally got a soil test and it appears everything is high except the PH is low and so are the Boron levels. I know this isn't the most comprehensive or accurate test but here are my results anyway. Any advice on how to increase the boron and PH would be helpful.

Based on my report I am planning on putting down this https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pennington-30-lb-Fast-Acting-Lime-Plus-AST-100519383/205876384 and based on calculations I would need about 7 bags to spread over 12,000 sqft, does that sound correct?

Any suggestions on how to raise the boron levels or any products or any other suggestions are welcomed. Thanks in advance! Soil test below:


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

So based on the back of the bag it says that only 3 bags are needed, But the math came up to 7.2. Unless someone can help I'll start with the 3 bags and go from there.


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

Nevermind reading is fundamental and it looks like the calculations I used is for trees and shrubs. Now I need a product for boron levels..


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Stop mulching your clippings for a while to bring your P down.


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> Stop mulching your clippings for a while to bring your P down.


Okay will do thanks. Any idea for how long or how many mows? I basically mow weekly so 4 mows in a month...


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

I am not sure how accurate these non-battery powered soil, moisture and light meters are but, I put down 90lbs (3bags) of Pennington Lime per the bag instructions right before a day and a half of rain and then 3 days later I used one of the meters to test PH. Looks like I'm at about 6.3 which is in range. But again not sure how accurate the PH tester is.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Those home pH testers are junk. Don't feel bad, I took the bait too and found out. Only threw away $15. There is no way any lime application can bring the pH up that fast.

You will need 3 apps of lime applied 6 months apart to get your soil in the 6-7 optimal range. Apply no more than 50 lbs per 1000 sq ft each time. And make sure the lime you use is calcitic lime, not dolomitic lime, or your Mg could spike to toxic levels.

The easiest way to increase your boron is to increase your organic matter through the addition of compost.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Lawn Noobie said:


> I am not sure how accurate these non-battery powered soil, moisture and light meters are but, I put down 90lbs (3bags) of Pennington Lime per the bag instructions right before a day and a half of rain and then 3 days later I used one of the meters to test PH. Looks like I'm at about 6.3 which is in range. But again not sure how accurate the PH tester is.


The amount of time it takes for lime to be incorporated into the soil is 6-12 months, so any apparent change after three days should be taken with a grain of salt (and lime and tequila).


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Deadlawn said:


> You will need 3 apps of lime applied 6 months apart to get your soil in the 6-7 optimal range. Apply no more than 50 lbs per 1000 sq ft each time.


I would be cautious in recommending any amount of lime application on soil PH level alone. Proper PH adjustment will need Acidity or H value in meq/100gr; or % saturation of hydrogen and CEC; or buffer PH to determine the lime required. For example a soil with a CEC of 3 (sandy) will need about 30#/k, while soil with a CEC of 15 (clay) will need 150#/k. Thus, most recommend following the labs recommendation. Unfortunately, this particular lab doesn't provide any more than the actual PH level. Additionally, this lab has been known to be off on the PH level by at least +/-0.5 ph. From my observations if the K, Ca, and Mg are in optimum level the PH should be sufficient.

The OP seems to be using fast acting lime, maximum application rate should be per the bag instructions.

PH level is determined by the amount of hydrogen in the soil. Empower your turfgrass with the power of hydrogenis a good read. ✌ ✌ ✌


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Lawn Noobie said:


> I am not sure how accurate these non-battery powered soil, moisture and light meters are but, I put down 90lbs (3bags) of Pennington Lime per the bag instructions right before a day and a half of rain and then 3 days later I used one of the meters to test PH. Looks like I'm at about 6.3 which is in range. But again not sure how accurate the PH tester is.


Why does the grass in this meter pic appear to be some form of poa? Do you have Kentucky bluegrass mixed in with your fescue?


----------



## Lawn Noobie (Sep 29, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> Lawn Noobie said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure how accurate these non-battery powered soil, moisture and light meters are but, I put down 90lbs (3bags) of Pennington Lime per the bag instructions right before a day and a half of rain and then 3 days later I used one of the meters to test PH. Looks like I'm at about 6.3 which is in range. But again not sure how accurate the PH tester is.
> ...


So I've been told from another image that I have POA in that very same spot, but I also used GCI cool blue which does have KBG mixed with fescue.


----------

